# DiLuca-Giro Special Edition SystemSix



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

A special edition Cannondale SystemSix to commemorate the 2007 Giro victory of Danilo DiLuca. Special white paint job as requested by "The Killer" himself and limited to 21 individually numbered models. First come first serve and through your Cannondale dealer only. Campagnolo, Fulcrum, FSA. Pretty sweet looking bike, I wonder if any of them will get ridden? 

$6500 price tag


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Meh...

The SuperSix looks better.


----------



## jinxkal (Oct 1, 2005)

*hurm*

the green one look way much better!! must be nice IF flippo wins the giro they also release the Mecury system six!!!


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

only 21!??!?! wth? is this going to be like the battaglin version?


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

It's going to be very EXCLUSIVE.

Only a scant 21 people will have overpaid for this one.


----------



## Olancha (Jan 4, 2007)

One for each stage of the Giro per cycling.tv.


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

and they are all spoken for already.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

cbuchanan said:


> $6500 price tag





.......then if DiLuca gets busted for doping, the street value drops to $3500. Or throw it in the closet with the Basso special edition Cervelo, Flandis special edition BMC, Heras special edition BH.....you get my drift?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

They did a similar thing a few years back with a Gibo Giro edition Six 13 but it was announced before the Giro, which wasn't won by Simoni on his custom bike. They even had one red, one white and one green spoke on the yet unreleases at the time Mavic ES wheels.


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

thats the battaglia italia six13


----------



## Caine (May 20, 2006)

That Battaglia Six13 was a Europe only release though. 

I wanted one so bad...


----------

